# Do hedgehogs like mealworms?



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Does your hedgie love mealworms? Is it a necessity or just a treat that can be added to their diet?

Thanks!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

It depends on who you talk to. Quite a few of us are of the mindset that insects are a necessary part of a hedgehog's diet.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The main thing is they need a balanced diet. The treads at the top of the nutrition section cover that in detail. 
Insects can be a vital addition to their diet. However, not all hedgehogs will eat insects. Those that refuse to eat them, that balanced staple will suffice. 

Also sometimes owners will have issues feeding insects, looking at insects, touching insects... For those owners, canned insects are an option.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that insects should always be offered. You can't force them to eat them if they don't want to but the majority will eventually try them and find they like them. In the wild they would eat insects so they should be offered to them.


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

If your hedgie rejects mealworms -- as hedgehogs are ridiculously picky -- there are other insects that they might enjoy. I'd recommend looking into the other worms and avoiding crickets unless you can keep them outdoors or in a shed or garage, as they tend to stink.


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm lucky and have a hedgie that I think will eat anything lol has loved every type of bug I've given her so far


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks!
Lol, I hope I get a non-picky hedgie xD


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Teddy freaks out when mealworms are given. The first time I thought he would explode from happiness. I've never seen any creature take such joy from a food. Luckily mealworms are small and my boyfriend is a very brave man and handles them with his bare hands. I give 1-3 each time he gets mealworms. If I'm being a big pushover that day it's 4, but then he has a few days off without them. Don't want him getting too fat!
Also make sure to slowly ease them into eating them. Teddy had some mild green poop when he first tried some. Very shocking to his system. It passed though in a day.


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Cool! 
Can meal worms bite? 
I think I will probably keep them in the fridge so they stay in hybernation, but when you give them to your hedgie could they hurt him?


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

No, they don't bite us or the hedgehog. they are quite tiny little things and their mouth is also quite small.
I don't think there is evidence of hurting hedgehogs with live mealworms. In the fridge, they stay alive just sleeping. If you give the frozen ones I hear it can make them choke or get bowel problems (I've never given the frozen ones though!)


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

If you freeze them yourself, they're okay (make sure they have time to warm up and thaw out before feeding, though). Freeze dried are the concern because the moisture is removed from them, thus leading to possible compaction. I think live is the best because it's more stimulating for them to catch, but that's personal preference.

The ones that can bite are super worms, which are like humongous mealworms. If you want to feed them, just cut the heads off beforehand.


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Okay, I will do that!!
Thank you


----------

